# 20 yr old T8 fluorescent bulb finally died.



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I got it when I bought my 49 gallon deep Marina aquarium (20-21 years ago). And technically, the bulb isn't dead...it's just flickering: *30" 25W Sun-Glo*

*Is there a modern day alternative that I should be looking at, such as an LED T8?* Or a full strip to replace the fluorescent housing that screws onto the glass window of the 16.5" X 36.4" hood? (my glass window snapped...I used silicone to glue it. is there a repair shop, or is the glass available to purchase separately?) Is there an LED hood with my dimensions? Or should I just buy a replacement T8 fluorescent and be done with it? Thanks in advance for any ideas!

P.S. Amazon sent me a thin 4 pin UV bulb after I tried ordering a T8 replacement. I think the value is approx. $90-140 and Amazon told me to keep it and they'd just refund me (because it was missing the outer retail box and just came in its original paper wrap).


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

There should definitely be LED replacement bulbs, though I have only done on 4ft fixtures. Will have a look with a few suppliers to see. The glass you can just get cut at a local hardware store and replace, just standard plate glass. I don't know about other hoods fitting, someone else may have to pipe in on that one, but if all else fails, if you aren't too far from woodbine/Denison, you and I can always fabricate some type of replacement fixture to go in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeycichlid (Jan 6, 2009)

Led bulbs for 4ft? Are these good for a reef tank? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Beneficial for a reef tank, I am unsure.. unfortunately I am not a reefer. I know the ones I have used are rated as daylight, and have been exceptional at freshwater planted tanks, though currently I am just using a dual fixture T8 fluorescent and a current USA LED, which combined; still doesn't have as much PAR as the dual T8 LED's I've used previously.

Believe the ones I've used are Philips and don't require the removal or rewiring of the ballast; but I'd have to check one of my old fixtures to confirm bulb specs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwonger81 (Mar 29, 2006)

*T8 fixture and bulb*

I have an old Coralife T8 fixture with 1 functioning 6700K bulb that will work on a 30" tank. Would you be interested? PM me if interested.


----------

